# Thanks for the INSPIRATION!



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the reports and pics to get me out again. I wanted to hit a river but decided due to lack of time to hit a pond instead. I was using a little cleo in a tiger pattern 3/4 oz and after about ten casts caught this guy. It was probably the thickest bass I have ever caught and put up a heck of a battle....It was the only bite I had but made my day!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, Yayeah! Nice! 

Get measurement on the piggy?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That fish would make my day. Very nice.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice bass and alot of fun, congrats. Nice pics as well, now you got me wanting to grab a rod n reel tommorrow and do some fishing.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

That is a chunky monkey!


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

Way to go, Joe! Big largemouth from a small pond is one of my favorite targets.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Now thats a heckava way to start the year out! I drove past the dam in Hamilton yesterday afternoon and it was pretty darn crowded. 
Thats a nice one, congratulations!!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't catch many of those in Feb. I bet. Nice fish!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

That is a chubby sucker! Congrats!


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

Congratulations! Beautiful catch!


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks to all for the comments! Not sure with the chubby sucker, chunky monkey, etc... If that was for the fish or me. To answer a few questions....The fish was 21-22" he was moving a bunch and I didnt want to hold him still for perfect measurement and thought I would just count the number of rays on his fin to see if he was a blue or not (attempt at humor) and was almost as wide as my hand. I also had a few questions sent on presentation...I retrieved as slow as I could without catching bottom too much and there was a Ton of fresh slimy moss down there that I was dragging through every pass. I was debating on using one of the old original Rapalas but thought it would be hanging up too much. When he hit I honestly thought I had a shovelhead on for the first couple of minutes the way he was fighting. VERY pleased for FEB. fish....I will take em that way all through the summer! . Now I need some trout!


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome fish Joe. Congratulations and obviously you chose the right spot to fish that day! That thing's a sea-donkey.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Nice fish Joe! We gotta get out on the LMR here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

N I C E J O B! I bet it would of been even more exciting on a 12' rod....
NightProwler


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

You are so right nightprowler! I could have used a 12' rod for some crappie but I dont have one!


----------

